# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Stark Laboratories ????

## newroider77

Anyone seen or heard of this ???

----------


## wmaousley

Seen and heard of this lab, Stark was one of the best labs 10 years ago and I am going to assume this is not from that old lab.

----------


## ghettoboyd

all the feedback ive heard about stark is there g2g...I however have not tried them so its just hearsay....

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

is that what Ironman uses.......lol!

----------


## Back In Black

> is that what Ironman uses.......lol!


Can't believe it took you 11 months to think about that joke :Wink:

----------


## bulldoghorn

yes, they are still around

----------


## fries

> yes, they are still around


There's a stark labs doing adverts on Instagram. Emailed them and they ship from out of CONUS... Pretty sketch if you ask me.

----------


## Bio-Active

Awfully old thread

----------


## ghettoboyd

> There's a stark labs doing adverts on Instagram. Emailed them and they ship from out of CONUS... Pretty sketch if you ask me.


the guy on instagram is an impostor the real stark whould never take that kind of risk....

----------


## almostgone

> the guy on instagram is an impostor the real stark whould never take that kind of risk....


Exactly. Not even sure if he is around anymore.

----------


## daddy3112

Is the instagram guy have the bath oil labels??

----------

